# LCD Density set to 140



## Lewis2100 (Feb 2, 2012)

I just changed my LCD density to 140 and I feel like this is how the tab should have been the whole time. The stock 160 setting just made the massive 10.1 inch screen feel small and the 120 setting made it feel like the on screen buttons were too small to press. I was wondering if anyone else has experimented with this setting on your tab and what your setting is. I haven't messed around with it much since changing it so I'm unsure at this point about app compatibility issues. Anyway if you haven't tried it yet give it a shot and let me know what you think!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Lewis2100 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not much activity here but I've been experimenting a bit more and 145 really seems to be the sweet spot. No compatibility issues so far either. AOKP makes the process to change the LCD density extremely easy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## magnum (Aug 8, 2011)

This is indeed a good idea. I always hated how big widgets were, and how large the status/nav bar was (and the setting never changes the size of it for me on AOKP, is that just a big on the Galaxy Tab?). Anyway, this fixes those annoyances. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Lewis2100 (Feb 2, 2012)

The nav bar setting doesn't work for me either. But glad you like the idea!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------

